# Best books on sermon preparation and delivery?



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay I've read the MacArthur book on expository preaching and _Christ Centered Preaching_ by Bryan Chapell. What else is there out there that is good?


[Edited on 10-2-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## doulosChristou (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Ryan!

See this thread for some excellent recommendations:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=8779

dC


----------



## Bryan (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll throw out the author I always throw out: 

Preaching and Preachers by Martyn Lloyd-Jones 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 1, 2005)

Lectures to My Students by CH Spurgeon.

Vic


----------



## Fernando (Oct 1, 2005)

"On the Preparation and Delivery of Sermons" by John A. Broadus.


----------

